# Angelfish not eating...



## thenewseverum

I have 3 angels, for what ever reason now 2 of them aren't eating. Ive tried flakes, worms, nothing. All of my other fish are eating just fine. I just did a water change a few days ago. these were expensive angels, I love them and don't want to see them starve to the death... any ideas?


----------



## NeonShark666

The best water conditions for Angelfish are warm (>78), clean (low Nitrates), low tank fish populations, lots of tall plants (Val, Sag) and a tall tank (20G +). When my Angels are happy, they have very bright silver and very dark black markings. Remeber, a health Angel is a hungry one.


----------



## thenewseverum

79, always clean, not a huge population, fake plants. 29G, so that sadly does not help me.


----------



## jrman83

You have 3 Angels in a 29g? Not the best environment. Not with all of those other fish anyway. Are these 2 new, because your sig says only 1? If it were a 55g, then I would say your population may not be a problem. Sounds like stress to me, unless you see some other visible ailment.


----------



## thenewseverum

I actually haven't upgraded my sig in a while, a lot of those fish I no longer have. The red eye Ive had for a long time now, he was always a hungry one, the other I just got from a friend who said he ate like a champ also. They don't seem stressed. They are all swimming around, no clamped fins, nothing at all. I mean, my geophagus has gotten more aggressive in the last few weeks, I am hoping to separate him soon.


----------



## hank

Did you get your angels to eat?


----------



## Mrmike

If the population has recently changed that may be enough stress to at least make them shy about eating.... sit across the room and see if you catch any unwanted behaviors going on. That way you beinbg close will inhibit them less and you may see what's really going on.


----------



## thenewseverum

No, they still haven't eaten anything, the one however is showing interest but still wont eat.


----------



## hank

thenewseverum, mrmike gave you good advice but if any of the inhabitants are not causing stress to your angles, the next best thing to do is to remove angles to a smaller tank, this will avoid competition from other fish. Now you can introduce baby guppies or any other livebearing baby fish. I know this is easier said then actually doing it but it works!


----------



## thenewseverum

OK, but what is the reason for the live bearing fish? Smaller tank would be a 10G, that means cramming them in there lol I cant say there's a competition of food. I feed them more then anything else. They just don't go near the food, even if there's no other fish by it.


----------



## hank

thenewseverum said:


> OK, but what is the reason for the live bearing fish? Smaller tank would be a 10G, that means cramming them in there lol I cant say there's a competition of food. I feed them more then anything else. They just don't go near the food, even if there's no other fish by it.


Live bearing fish why? because you need new born baby fish that are free swimming. Get a trio of common cheap Guppies and you must get females that are ready to give birth. There will be competition when you have new born baby fish swimming around in your community tank. The ten gallon tank is perfect to get the 2 angles to eat. They love new born baby fish. The fact of the matter is angle fish will stop eating for what ever reason. Of course this is not a 100% fix but I believe it's the best.


----------



## thenewseverum

Alright, thanks for the suggestion, if I can get my uncle to let me set the 10G up again I will without a doubt give this a shot.


----------



## thenewseverum

What about live brine shrimp?


----------



## hank

Try it! Remember the best way to treat fish with problems is in a separate tank, not in a community tank.


----------



## thenewseverum

yeah of course, just asking considering I can get brine shrimp right now verse having to wait for the guppies to give birth.


----------



## susankat

You can also try blood worms.

Personally I wouldn't put 2 angels in a 10 gal as its too small to use except for breeding purposes. And it can and probably will stress them for the lack of room. Angels are territorial and even the 29 is to small for 3. the angels and geo would do better in a 50 to give each enough room for a bit of territory.


----------



## thenewseverum

The red eye shows interest but doesn't go for it. Sadly I do not have room, nor will I get the ok to set up a larger tank regardless of the situation. until I get my own place, these guys are stuck together. Unless I can set that 10 up and throw the geo in there by himself xD


----------



## hank

thenewseverum said:


> The red eye shows interest but doesn't go for it. Sadly I do not have room, nor will I get the ok to set up a larger tank regardless of the situation. until I get my own place, these guys are stuck together. Unless I can set that 10 up and throw the geo in there by himself xD


Did you follow mrmike suggestion. I guess you didn't see other fish harassing the angels or you would have mentioned. Just keep on trying with live food.
I do wish you success!


----------



## thenewseverum

No, I haven't seen anyone harassing them, I mean my black angel is bigger, could that have anything to do with it? I don't see him pushing the others back when feeding comes around. For the most part the Geophagus doesn't bother them, hes more occupied with the Ram and digging in the gravel like an ***. I have a divider, should I separate the 2 angels on one side of the tank and see if that helps? Because chances are pretty good they aren't going to let me set up another tank.


----------



## hank

susankat said:


> You can also try blood worms.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't put 2 angels in a 10 gal as its too small to use except for breeding purposes. And it can and probably will stress them for the lack of room. Angels are territorial and even the 29 is to small for 3. the angels and geo would do better in a 50 to give each enough room for a bit of territory.


Sorry, I guess I have to explain myself a little better. 10 gallon tank is not a permanent home. It is to be used until the two angles start to eat. I didn't ask the size of the angles nor did anybody else but I hope they are smaller then a 50 cent piece. Yes I agree with breeding Angles in a ten gallon tank. I did it 45 years ago, when I was breeding. The fact of the matter is, if you can have angles breed for you in a ten gallon tank, there should be no problems with stress when Putting the 2 Angles in a 10 gallon. Proper acclamation is the way to go. You mentioned a 50 gallon, this member can't get permission to set-up a ten gallon.


----------



## thenewseverum

@ Hank

YouTube - Angelfish

This is not showing my 3rd


----------



## hank

Eric, Thank you for sharing! The 2 Angles look good! You have some good ideas, try them out. BTW. I also live near NYC, Westchester. If you are near me. I have lots of plants I can give you, FREE. Get you into growing plants!


----------



## thenewseverum

Did live plants twice, never had any luck lol


----------



## hank

*sad


----------



## thenewseverum

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I got the live brine shrimp, separated them from the rest of the fish, and gave them to them and they ATE IT!!!!!!!!!! 


Thank you so much for the help guys! I'm gonna keep them separated for a few days, just to keep an eye on them.

Video coming soon as a thanks to everyone


----------



## hank

Hmm! There goes another happy hobbyist. Great news my friend!


----------



## thenewseverum

Well, they are still refusing the other foods, any ideas?


----------



## hank

Want happened? no more Brine shrimp?


----------



## thenewseverum

I take it back, they both just ate the frozen mysis shrimp, anyway, yeah hank, they pounded most of them down, I did share with my other fish who also enjoyed them. I don't know anyone near me who still sells live brine shrimp, considering Ive been to almost every store around here, I had to drive 45 minutes to the place no where close to me in order to get them.


----------



## hank

Did you try black worms yet?


----------



## thenewseverum

meh... live worms... Ive seen the grime they live in considering I used to work in a place that sells them. A guy at my LFS told me they aren't the greatest things in the world... I am kinda worried about adding that to my tank..


----------



## majerah1

Blackworms are great food for fish if they are kept right.You must be vigilant with the washing or they will contaminate your fish very fast.For this reason I dont feed them.I feed grindals though.The fish love them.


----------

